# Z and SX optical sensor Vs and signals



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone with 280Z, 300Z, 200 SX, or 240 SX cars happen to know the signals & Vs of your distributor's "RSB-07" optical sensor?

For both the 1' ... and the 180' signals?

Thanks.


----------

